# Recent Work



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Recent client tanks.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing! You always have great results! Thanks for sharing! Are these for sale or were the commissioned for someone or will you be filling them yourself?

PS - I LOVE YOUR SIG!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Commissioned. I have three more in the works too.

Ha ha. Yeah, everyone thinks I am an old man, possibly named Walter, or a woman. So I thought I would clear that up.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Walter....nice viv old man. It's good to see you ladies doing such good work.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah I saw that in the "Face Behind the Name" thread! haha! So do you mind telling us what you will be getting for those set ups? If not I understand. Glad to hear you are doing this! I know you've been mulling it over for a while!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice tanks, what fern is that?


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Nice looking tanks old man!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well played Tim. Ha ha.

Matt, I can give you some ideas via PM if you like, but I will not publicly discuss it. Partially for my clients and partially because I am still working details out. Likley my costs will go up as I do more. I am doing a custome 60 gallon palidarium right now too.

The ferns are ET ferns. I love those things.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Huh, one of the pictures is not working.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Wayne! Yeah these are really looking good! Do you find that you are mostly selling these to people who intend to keep darts in them or are folks just interested in the plants?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

There is only one I am doing where they are not sure if they want frogs or not, but they think they will. The others have all been for frogs. A few first time keepers, others more experienced keepers. I plan on working on a custom line of Orchid tanks though to market to the large Orchid crowd in my area. I think those would go well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job!! love the begonia in there it ads a lot of color to the tank.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like driftwood lay out in the first one - and you can't go wrong with those ET ferns!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It's hard to really see the driftwood in the pictures. I also love the ET ferns.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are sweet looking, hey what kind of Broms are those?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

None I can remember off hand. Sorry.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok I really like that tank.. .Looks great.

What are you doing with the top? Filling with mostly glass?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Orchid specific tanks would be cool and would sell, maybe you could eventually tap into the carnivorous plant market too. Do some nepenthes tanks, with Asian orchids of course. Lots of ideas and possibilities.........


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Kyle  Yeah just have glass cut to fit over most of the top.

Josh, I think I might be vending an Orchid show in Santa Barbara this Summer. I will let everyone know how it goes if I do. Carnivorous would be really cool too.

My newest tanks are fully custom glass tanks, front opening. Here is a 18" cube and a 30"x18"x24" future palidarium. I think you can make out the glass retaining wall.



















From the side.









From the top looking down.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!, i love all your tanks Wayne...I like that 18 cube alot.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

So is the paludarium a front opening tank as well or does it have front access? Also - this may be a silly question - but which way is the front of that tank?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Devanny. I think the 18" cube will turn out very nice.

Matt, yes it has sliding glass doors. The picture is a bit confusing, I took it from behind. The glass wall goes in a V shape from the fron to the back. It's an interesting design. Basically land on the sides and in the back and a pond in the middle.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Wayne, thank you so much for sharing your pictures of your recent tanks. They are amazing like always. I am still waiting on you to come over here to the east coast! 

By the way.. my Exo 36' is in the works finally..  I have some funds to play around with and I have printed out your book you emailed me for reference!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Ha ha, no problem. I look forward to seeing it done. I will be out that way sometime. I miss New York.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

*sigh* your tanks always look so fantastic... I feel kinda bad that I got that one tank of Brian's months ago... (especially since I still haven't done anything with it!)
Good job(s) as usual!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Cassie. Get to it on that other tank!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Wayne, tanks look great, as they always do. Do you happen to remember the name of that begonia (at least I believe it is one) in the 2nd and 3rd picture. It is towards the back, on the ground, right side of the tanks. Thanks
Dave


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It's just a begonia hybrid, no name. Sorry.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Either I need to work on it or trade it to someone who might use it better 
I've been checking into tanks and looking at builds for so long now and I'm still not sure how I want to do anything, but I do have plants that are twiddling their thumbs (well, ok, they have no thumbs) waiting to finally be placed... poor things!



Mywebbedtoes said:


> Thanks Cassie. Get to it on that other tank!


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Keep the photos coming!!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

A couple more I finished in the last few weeks.



















The 18" cube from the previous picturess.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I love the tanks, man! great job

I might get some ET ferns for myself after seeing all of these pics

I got one Q though. why do you have that alocasia growing in this tank? doesnt that thing grow big and tall?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you. That is the smaller version, Polly I think. In my experience it does not grow too tall for a taller tank. That tank is 24" tall, so it should be fine. In time if it is too much we will just swap it out.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Just another close up shot of the Exo. Any critique is welcome too. I am trying to grow as a builder


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll say it again - that ET fern is where it's at! It's a great fern to use as a focal point and I you use it very nicely! I also really like the arrangement of the sticks in the front of the 18 Cube. Gives it a lot of depth. 

Keep churnin' em out! 

Cheers,


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I really like the ET ferns a lot. In fact I added them to an older tank and it made a big difference. Plus there at least two board members selling them now. One thing to keep in mind, they like to be kept moist. If you let them dry out they will die back, especially after being newly planted. They have always come back for me but it is slow and you want to avoid that, so keep them watered well. I will try to keep the tanks coming if I keep getting customers. It's amazing though. I have not advertised at all except on the board and at a few shows. I have now sold ten tanks, with one in the works and possible two more on the way. If I start to market them it will be interesting to see how it goes. I want to vend some Orchid shows one day soon.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

If I had more money and time, I would attempt, although probably unsuccessful LOL to make one those. Those pictures look amazing.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Just another close up shot of the Exo. Any critique is welcome too. I am trying to grow as a builder


what's that plant on the bottom right with the tiny leaves?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like peperonia prostrata


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Peperomia Prostrata


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I like how they all look similar, good work. What kind of wood/twings are those?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

needs more orchids


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Little Apples, aka Manzanita.

More Orchids if people pay for them! Ha ha.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, the good [email protected]#t doesn't come cheap! I a itching to do another viv so I can add some ') CRAZY  stuff into it. I am on the lookout for a bulbophyllum plumatum and a bulbophyllum medusae to have dangling out in space


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Those all look awesome, but I have a question. How do you get those broms to stick so well to back wall? I would like to mount some broms on my back wall but have no clue on how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I use stainless steel mounting pins. You might find them at a local nursery. They look like long staples.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I use stainless steel mounting pins. You might find them at a local nursery. They look like long staples.


Thats a good idea, I didn't know they sold them. I always cut pins from SS welding rods......

You can use a little superglue gel for really small and delicate plants too, like they do in reef tanks.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just wondering what bulbs you use in those exo terra hoods to keep the broms nice and red?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

What's the larger hole in the rear for?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The author of this thread (Wayne) has not posted o this thread since March. Just in case you didnt notice. I would pm Wayne with any specific questions.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmm, didnt even see its an old thread.... and its not even a poll lol


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing work!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

D-Prime - Exo makes a bulb for cooler temps and I think it is 6500K, maybe 6700K. I forget which one it is.

TDK - I am not sure what hole you mean. It could be a hole in the glass that is actually in the top. The was a hole so I could run a pump for a water fall.

Thanks Jason for reminding people I wasn't around. Have not posted here in a long time.

I just finished that palidarium, installed it in LA the other weekend. It came out better than I thought. I have a few pictures but the customer bought the wrong bulbs, so It looks bad. I will get updated pictures when it grows in a bit and I can go back down.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Black contact paper on the bottoms?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Black silicone.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Is the begonia planted in the subsrate? What kind of substate mix do you use?

The vivs look great!

Thanks


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes. Although sometimes I have better success using begonia cuttings in the soil. It is a mix of ground coconut bedding, orchid bark, and other organics.


----------

